# downgrade php problem



## edwinoakes (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a FreeBSD 8.3 system on my computer's first disk. This system is used for maintenance using PHP, Perl, and MySQL for an application hosted at an ISP. Most of the applications are fairly old and use 
	
	



```
Register Globals ="On"
```
 FreeBSD 8.3 has developed minor problems and I decided to install a FreeBSD 9.1 system on a second disk, rather than trying to upgrade the entire FreeBSD 8.3 system, and get it working correctly.

I did not remember that PHP 5.5 no longer allowed Register Globals to be turned on. I thought that was happening in PHP 6.

I installed the PHP package before Apache so the PHP code was not executing. I upgraded Apache and then PHP and got  PHP to execute in Apache. I got the PHP MySQL working so I could connect to the database using PHP/Apache, but then I then discovered that I could not turn Register Globals on. I tried downgrading PHP to PHP 5.2  using portupgrade and this seemed to work. I also tried to downgrade php-extensions, I'm not sure if that worked or not. It could execute my PHP code in Apache but could no longer connect to the MySQL database.

I then tried downgrading the PHP MySQL connector, but I was still unable to connect.

This morning I rebooted the FreeBSD 9.1 system and am no longer able to get MySQL to run!

I have a full tar of / from the day before yesterday, and a tar of /usr/local and /etc from yesterday. I think that the /usr/local tar was just before I started updating things.

My questions are:


 If I remove all the packages I find for PHP, MySQL, and maybe Apache, then reinstall, should it then be working?
 If I empty /usr/local and /etc and restore the tar will I have returned to where I was before I started updating?
 If that works, or I have to restore the whole system tar, is there any way to turn Register Globals on in PHP 5.5.  I know I can get all the Globals, from the $_REQUEST array, in an include file, but that is different than what is on the ISP server.


```
oot@cedric2_2nd:/ # pkg_info |grep php
php-mode.el-1.5.0   Emacs lisp module for the PHP language
php5-ctype-5.4.7    The ctype shared extension for php
php5-dom-5.4.7      The dom shared extension for php
php5-extensions-1.7 A "meta-port" to install PHP extensions
php5-filter-5.4.7   The filter shared extension for php
php5-hash-5.4.7     The hash shared extension for php
php5-iconv-5.4.7    The iconv shared extension for php
php5-json-5.4.7     The json shared extension for php
php5-pdo-5.4.7      The pdo shared extension for php
php5-pdo_sqlite-5.4.7 The pdo_sqlite shared extension for php
php5-phar-5.4.7     The phar shared extension for php
php5-posix-5.4.7    The posix shared extension for php
php5-session-5.4.7  The session shared extension for php
php5-simplexml-5.4.7 The simplexml shared extension for php
php5-sqlite3-5.4.7  The sqlite3 shared extension for php
php5-tokenizer-5.4.7 The tokenizer shared extension for php
php5-xml-5.4.7      The xml shared extension for php
php5-xmlreader-5.4.7 The xmlreader shared extension for php
php5-xmlwriter-5.4.7 The xmlwriter shared extension for php
php52-5.2.17_14     PHP Scripting Language
php52-bcmath-5.2.17_14 The bcmath shared extension for php
php52-calendar-5.2.17_14 The calendar shared extension for php
php52-ctype-5.2.17_14 The ctype shared extension for php
php52-curl-5.2.17_15 The curl shared extension for php
php52-mysql-5.2.17_14 The mysql shared extension for php
```


```
root@cedric2_2nd:/ # pkg_info | grep mysql
mysql-client-5.1.71 Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mysql-connector-java-5.1.26 MySQL Connector/J: JDBC interface for MySQL
mysql-connector-odbc-unixodbc-mysql51-5.1.9 ODBC driver for MySQL51 / unixodbc
mysql-scripts-5.1.71 Multithreaded SQL database (scripts)
mysql-server-5.1.71 Multithreaded SQL database (server)
p5-DBD-mysql51-4.023 MySQL 5.1 driver for the Perl5 Database Interface (DBI)
php52-mysql-5.2.17_14 The mysql shared extension for php
```


```
root@cedric2_2nd:/ # less /etc/rc.conf
hostname="cedric2_2nd.workgroup"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
hald_enable= "YES"
dbus_enable= "YES"
linux_enable="YES"
mysql_enable="YES"
apache22_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
cupsd_enable="YES"
fusefs_enable="YES"
```

Thanks for any advice,  Tom


----------

